# There was a comic page with "Coming soon"



## Cziczaki (Nov 9, 2013)

There was a comic page with "Coming soon", but now I can't find it. The adress was something like bluebunny.com or blubunni.com, I tried even with .org and .net etc. too, but I can't find it.
On this page was female blue bunny, maybe drawned by dcrabbit, and "Coming soon" below this character, I tryied to googled this page but it's looks like it's gone, maybe somebody can know something about this mysterious page?
Did somebody had journal about new site and later canceled it?


----------



## Cziczaki (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok, I found it, thread can go to the trash.


----------

